# LSTs Singapore



## ianrobson36 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi, anyone out there who sailed on LSTs from 1953 - 1965.

Gingerbeer


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

ianrobson36 said:


> Hi, anyone out there who sailed on LSTs from 1953 - 1965.
> 
> Gingerbeer


Lsl's from 1966/68 in Singer's and then later on Sir Lancelot. Good time once we had adapted the RM for shipboard life and rules. Senior B.I. officers did not seem understand the lawfull aspects of of working within the Naval service concept. Fairly flexible then but not so today

LouisB. (Scribe)


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Joined Sir Galahad in Keppel Harbour Singapore just before she was taken over by RFA 98 Mar 70. Had a few weeks onboard before the takeover with the BI officers.


----------



## ianrobson36 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi Louis B & King Rat. I was on the old LSTs as an engineer, as they were old trible expansion steam engines we could not get transfered to the new ones.
anyone who was out there during conflict can apply to join the National Malay and Borneo Assc. At moment I seem to be the only one from the MN and I was at a reunion last week and had a great time, if interested look it up on the net. Gingerbeer


----------



## frank fish (Apr 27, 2009)

I never sailed on them but remember the Maxwell Brander and the Reginad Kerr being around Singapore in 1954 They used to berth at Pulo Blakang Mati which I think has a new name now


----------



## chaspat (Aug 26, 2005)

Sailed Humphrey Gale and Empire Skua 56/58 Malta and Aden.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Do any members of this forum know the cause of the explosion on the Maxwell Brander whilst she was in Drydock at Portsmouth? Regards.


----------

